# Sinful Colors: Destination America



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2011)

841 Daddy's Girl 
813 What's Your Name? 
957 Cross My Heart 
850 Big Daddy 
980 Georgio 
960 Envy 
1055 Slate 
1056 Winterberry 
Only Slate and Winterberry are new polishes the rest are reissues or part of the permanent collection.


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow. A good collection of those nearly got my wife off the ground - she loves it. Well she would be looking for it and might purchase everything on it as she said and promised to our daughter.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 4, 2011)

Really?  This is just sad.


----------



## RaffyLou (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooh I LOVE this nail polish. The colors are so bold and it's so cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they sell this at the Walgreens near my house...


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 4, 2011)

looks like an OPI touring  rip-off


----------



## divadoll (Oct 4, 2011)

The colours all look BLAH.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2011)

The colors aren't too bad. Not the greatest colors, a bit on the bleh side. A few have glitter in the polish. I'll have swatches up tomorrow afternoon since I don't remember if I painted a nail wheel for this yet or not.


----------



## jeanarick (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd love to see a swatch of Winterberry.  Looks like a pretty unique color in your picture.


----------



## OneoftheWicked (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, come on now. Sinful Colors has been completely copying OPI for a while now! It's just getting sadder and sadder.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 5, 2011)

Everyone tries to compete with OPI


----------

